# Udgrade screen for navigation



## gordathug73 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a 2006 Nissan Maxima, when I bought my car I did not want to spend the $4000 for the navigation and bluetooth package. Now, after using my husbands portable GPS, I want to install the navigation system. My car has the screen that reads the radio info and cars maint system, etc on it. What do I need to buy to get the navigation/gps to work/run on that screen?


----------



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

well sorry im not much of help..but one i guess..obvious tip is..i wouldnt go to dealership first to ask...because you`ll still be spending a huge amount of money to get just another radio put in...

now i know you cant just go around and take radios out of these cars..but i would find out if its possible to find like a junk yard or parts car of a 04-06 maxima to see if you can find your nav radio...idk if that will work..but im sure youll save some money if you can find just a damaged car but still has radio in it..idk..


----------

